# the "housesitter"



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

We've just come back from 2 lovely weeks in Thailand, during that time we had a female relative stay and "look after" the house and pets.

We came back last Friday and the house looked great, though we had noticed there was a lot of flies in the kitchen, but our house keeper/cleaner had been in to do her usual excellent job. "Great!" we thought, dogs still alive and house looks great.

We texted the female relative to thank her.

Today the house keeper turned up as usual and I had a chat about our holiday ...and the state of the house whilst we were away. Apparently she had to spend 5 hours just cleaning downstairs on the day before we got home. She had been in on other days and found the dogs had been left/locked in the house instead of going into their kennel/outside run and had poo'd and wee'd everywhere which was left for days by "female relative". There were empty wine bottles and glasses in most rooms, food remains on plates, pizza boxes full of flies, opened jars of stuff in the kitchen and living rooms. She said it looked as though she'd had a male friend staying over because the toilet seats were left up and there was evidence that they'd have sex on the table in the games room which she had to clean up!

I haven't spoken to her about it yet as she looked after the house as a favour. I just can't believe she abused our home and just used it as a doss house, I've always thought of her as respectable and trustworthy, just shows how wrong you can be.
Never again.

Would you speak to her about what you've been told, or would you just forget it and vow never to make the same mistake again.


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

my house sitter is the same

but i carnt say nothing to my nan can i :lol: :lol: :lol:

paul


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I would have words - otherwise, she'll think that is 'acceptable' behaviour and do it to someone else

*edit* should it be 'houseshitter' not 'housesitter'


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> I would have words - otherwise, she'll think that is 'acceptable' behaviour and do it to someone else


Make sure you have another lined up if you do as she's sure to get upset about the situation...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Would you speak to her about what you've been told, or would you just forget it and vow never to make the same mistake again.


I would definitely bring up the subjetc if only to see her response


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ask her what sex was like on the games table as you and Tim are considering giving it a go. Then look at the reaction on her face. My thought would be that it'd be priceless! :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Just mention that something must have triggered the hidden security webcams which have subsequently filled up the NAS and that you're curious to seeing what it could have been... :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Just mention that something must have triggered the hidden security webcams which have subsequently filled up the NAS and that you're curious to seeing what it could have been... :lol:


That's a good one too. She'll shit her little pants.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think you should discuss it with her - in whatever way you choose. Your relationship with her will never be the same again and she needs to know why.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

I really feel for you Lisa, how DARE she!? I hope it hasn't put too much of a shadow over what, I hope, was a lovely holiday for you. :?

I would definately speak to her & let her know how disgusted I was at how she treated both my home & my pets, that she had betrayed my trust & as such was no longer considered a friend nor will she play any part in my life from that point. [smiley=furious3.gif]

Jeeze, what a low life! :x


----------



## sputniksid (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh fuck the stuck up bitch. She could afford a proper housekeeper and scrimped on it. Tough tittys.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

sputniksid said:


> Oh fuck the stuck up bitch. She could afford a proper housekeeper and scrimped on it. Tough tittys.


Nice second post! You're really trying to fit in!

Twat!


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

phodge said:


> sputniksid said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fuck the stuck up bitch. She could afford a proper housekeeper and scrimped on it. Tough tittys.
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth Pen!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

sputniksid said:


> Oh fuck the stuck up bitch. She could afford a proper housekeeper and scrimped on it. Tough tittys.


 How would you feel if it happened to you... I,m afraid this Forum doesn,t need comments like that , neither does Lisa, I take it you have no respest for peoples feelings...

Lisa, I would definately have it out with the girl , your trust and faith has obviosly been betrayed, you need to get your feelings out so that you, yourself feel better.... perhaps make sure your housekeeper is there for verification...

Horrible situation to put you in and to me thats not fair... hope it all works out..


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Definitely discuss this with the (ex) friend, this is probably the worst betrayal of trust which doesnt involve stealing.... How many miles did she do in the R8?

As for the fuckwit comment below:



sputniksid said:


> Oh fuck the stuck up bitch. She could afford a proper housekeeper and scrimped on it. Tough tittys.


Jealousy is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

y3putt said:


> sputniksid said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fuck the stuck up bitch. She could afford a proper housekeeper and scrimped on it. Tough tittys.
> ...


Agreed 100%.

There's an old adage, "If you fool me once, you're a fool; if you fool me twice, I'm a fool".

Good luck.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont tell me she drove the R8???????????? :twisted:

If she did I m sorry you have no option. In my book no one drives my car, especially after abusing my house. I know a few good contractors.........   A horse's head may be difficult to find in this country though.......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Of course she didn't drive the R8... She was trusted with the house, but certainly not the car! 

I properly hid the spare keys, and took my daily ones with me. Just in case.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> A horse's head may be difficult to find in this country though.......


Over here, there normally attached to horses! Is that not the same in Greece??

:wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah good my heart skipped a beat for a moment........

Well yes the horses' heads are attached to the horse in Greece but not in Italy and especially in Scisily .......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Said the Godfather :roll: :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

For my fellow TTier in yellow, you can call me Elias....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think you know the answer. The problem really is how you broach the subject.

I'm afraid I'm too much of a 'conflict avoider' (chicken) to do it and would ismply not ask them again.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You have a good housekeeper. Mind you if your housekeeper had left the mess it would have forced the house sitter to tidy up..... or would it? How bad is she? Bad enough it seems and perhaps you were spared that revelation. I like the security tape idea. You could say to her that you won't ask her again because you didn't like the contents of the security tape and leave it at that. But perhaps just telling her what your cleaner said is the best policy.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Relitive on who's side?

I would simply mention it in passing to someone who you know will tell them, just so the person is aware you know :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Relative on who's side?
> 
> I would simply mention it in passing to someone who you know will tell them, just so the person is aware you know :wink:


That's the chicken way out


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Relative on who's side?
> ...


Absolutely!

Don't let this poor-excuse-of-a-woman think she's got away with it, confront her, tell her in no uncertain terms you are absolutely disgusted with her abusing your trust like this - the trollop! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Woah!! Tell it like it is, mrs coope!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

slineTT said:


> For my fellow TTier in yellow, you can call me Elias....


Hi Elias :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What an excellent word "Trollop" - don''t often hear it these days!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a novel suggestion that may kill 2 birds with one stone. Let Mrs Coope give the "trollop" a roasting, job done and the emotional release may give Mrs Coope a good nights sleep :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

sotgn said:


> I have a novel suggestion that may kill 2 birds with one stone. Let Mrs Coope give the "trollop" a roasting, job done and the emotional release may give Mrs Coope a good nights sleep :lol:


GENIUS!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> sotgn said:
> 
> 
> > I have a novel suggestion that may kill 2 birds with one stone. Let Mrs Coope give the "trollop" a roasting, job done and the emotional release may give Mrs Coope a good nights sleep :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


What's the point of all that.

The fact that she know's you know will play on her mind every time you have course to be in the same room, she won't feel she can look you in the eye and will probably lose sleep, and play on her mind every time your name is mentioned in a family circle, she will be thinking whoelse knows and will be on prozac within a week :wink: probably for yrs. confrontation gets it out of the way and all is forgotten in a matter of weeks :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Confrontation gets it out of the way and all is forgotten in a matter of weeks :?


That's true Rob. But *constructive critisism* helps all sides involved 8)


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Have you got your "relatives" phone number? 

Oh im not going away! :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Have you spoke to the relative yet?
I want to know what happened/happens when you do!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I emailed her.

Amy _(24 year old relative,)_

Karen (_our cleaner_) came this morning, the first time I'd seen her or spoken to her since we came home last week, and she was in two minds whether to talk me about how she found our home when she came to clean/walk the dogs as she knew you are a relative.
She described some of the things she found and, to be honest Amy, I was shocked and disgusted. 
Firstly, she said that you'd obviously had a man staying in the house with you. She said there were empty bottles of wine everywhere, food waste left out for days, empty wine glasses in most rooms. The dog mess outside wasn't cleared up for days and there were lots of flies in the house and she was certain that you'd had sex on the table from the marks left on it.

She said that the dogs were left in the house without water rather than being put in their kennel/run in the day and were unable to get out . The result was lots of dog mess in various rooms in the house which was there from one day to the next until Karen cleaned it up, though you must have lived with it. We had no idea because the house was immaculate when we came home, apparantly this was because karen spent all day Thursday cleaning the house from top to bottom and clearing the flies from the house before we came home on Friday. She was not happy.

Obviously not being here I have no idea what happened or didn't happen. I am popping round to see Bernard later (next door neighbour) and I just hope there's nothing he wants to add.

Feels like a downer on an arrangement we thought had gone very well and we were very thankful to you for.

-Lisa

A few days before we went away Amy mentioned that she would leave for work at 8am and wouldn't be home again until 10pm some nights as she had band practise and theatre rehearsals. So we had to quickly arrange dog walkers/sitters for those days so we asked Karen (our cleaner and a dog walker) and our next door neighbour Bernard to pop in when they could to walk and fuss the dogs. This is why Karen was about to see the house deteroriate from one day to the next. It was spotless less when Amy arrived.

I have the response from Amy, I will post it up later


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> I have the response from Amy, I will post it up later


Nooooo. Don't be such a tease. Need now!


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

How much later?... :-|


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lisa wants to keep us on our toes :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well of course she replied in the only way ANYONE would if accused of having sex on a table and living like a slob in your home. She denied it. This is her reply. 
*Lisa

I don't know what the HELL your cleaner is on but I am actually open-mouthed at reading that.

I looked after your house like my own home, I looked after your dogs like children and did exactly what you said by leaving the utility door open so that they weren't just confined to the run all day (she got that bit round the wrong way- they were supposed to be confined to their dog run and kennel not the house during the day-Lisa)

xxxxxx stayed which I really didn't see being a problem. I was there on my own for two weeks, so I didn't think you'd mind me having my boyfriend to staying for one of those nights. We most CERTAINLY did not do anything your "inspector poirot" weird cleaner suggests and I am actually shocked to think you'd even accept her sick accusations as any kind of truth. I am a good, honest, respectful, truthful girl and if you don't know that then what's the point in us even being friends, let alone family?

My best friend came for tea one evening too, so if a couple of wine glasses were left here and there, I'm truly sorry. I had no intention of leaving anything like that for you .It's not like I broke anything or spilt wine everywhere - I'm a 24 year old professional woman, not a 14 year old house crasher.

Quite honestly, I feel hurt, shocked and very upset. I wish I hadn't even bothered because being made to feel like this is shit.

I'm a good person, I love my family, I'm honest and trustworthy and I don't need to be made to feel like some kind of disrespectful old slag. I have more than enough to worry about at the moment without being made to feel like shit by some crazy cleaner with a warped imagination who's after an extra tenner for the "wonderful job" she did tidying whatever the hell she has fabricated.

Believe what you will Lisa, but I can promise you that I looked after and respected your house 100% and I would you'd give me a little more credit than that.* Amy

I did go and see Bernard, our next door neighbour ,who said that Amy had called him one day to say she wouldn't be home until the morning as she was basically staying out all night and could he check on the dogs? 
We'll never know for sure exactly what happened whilst we were away but I can't see any reason why Karen would make up stories about one of my relatives either.

So there you have it [smiley=gossip.gif] I don't suppose we'll be on the Christmas Card list this year :roll: .


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh well.... you need more evidence to be absolutely sure either way. You have your own witness of flies and smells however.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You could get an ultra violet light as used on CSI :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> I am a good, honest, respectful, truthful girl ....


There's your proof. Dirty slappers words if ever I read them!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Since how long do you know the cleaner? Do you have any reason to believe she would fabricate such a story?

I guess if she was after just a praise and more money she would have simply said "the house was a mess" and mentioned the hours needed cleaning it?

As for Amy, you already said it :? 


> Well of course she replied in the only way ANYONE would if accused of having sex on a table and living like a slob in your home. She denied it.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TBH I don't know anyone who would leave a house in that way for a cleaner to clear up, have you not thought that the cleaner was pissed that you never asked her to sit for you :?

I used to look after relatives/freinds houses when i was younger and had girls and mates round it's expected but you always make sure the house is as it was when they left it, TBH i find it hard to believe anyone let alone your relitive would leave your home in that state, also if she didn't give a shit why call your neigbour to sort the dogs out if what she's accused of is true she wouldn't give a shit :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I guess if she was after just a praise and more money she would have simply said "the house was a mess" and mentioned the hours needed cleaning it?


Out of this whole thread... that sums it up! The cleaner is pulling a fly one hoping for a nice bonus!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And she bred some flies to make it convincing? :?


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok i own up I am xxxxxx. You really need to cut your neice a bit of slack. like she says, she has a lot to worry about at the moment, and its not exacly great for me either, I just knew that table was a bridge too far, i was on tip toes and the damn jonny broke, and because we left the door open the bloody dog ate the chinese takeaway


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone else got any dirty family laundry or dried sperm stories to air in public on the WWW? It's a sure way of getting over stuff, and a great bridge-builder in family relations. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

To coin a cliche; there's no smoke without fire.

The truth is probably somewhere between the cleaners story and your relatives version of events.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Anyone else got any dirty family laundry or dried sperm stories to air in public on the WWW? It's a sure way of getting over stuff, and a great bridge-builder in family relations. :lol:


I've got some recent ongoing stuff that would put soap writers to shame!!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> We've just come back from 2 lovely weeks in Thailand, during that time we had a female relative stay and "look after" the house and pets.
> 
> We came back last Friday and the house looked great, though we had noticed there was a lot of flies in the kitchen, but our house keeper/cleaner had been in to do her usual excellent job. "Great!" we thought, dogs still alive and house looks great.
> 
> ...


Hey Lisa... Sorry for having to find that out. Glad ya had a nice Holiday though. Only read the above post. so. Well obviously next time you guys will be going away you will want a new housesitter. someone you can trust and know they will take complete care off your house and dogs. Definatly wont want someone to abuse your house and table. So when you guys do go away again and have a moment off madness and think we will ask Duckie to do it... DON'T. I like you and wanna stay your friend. However if Tim needs a car sitter. I'll be glad to help out and promise i'll clean up after me


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else got any dirty family laundry or dried sperm stories to air in public on the WWW? It's a sure way of getting over stuff, and a great bridge-builder in family relations. :lol:
> ...


I dont't doubt that for a minute.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Lets hear it as I don't watch soaps :roll: :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else got any dirty family laundry or dried sperm stories to air in public on the WWW? It's a sure way of getting over stuff, and a great bridge-builder in family relations. :lol:
> ...


Lordy! Me neither - I've got far too much going on in my own life right now :? ..... mind you, come to think of it I always have.... :? :roll: Hearing others plights does make me feel me & my life are a little more normal though, so bring 'em on.....  

By the way Lisa, having read Amys response me thinketh she protesteth a bit too much...... :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi Lucy

I left everyone with each others contact numbers whilst we were away and I know that the cleaner texted Amy to let her know she'd be in the next day, and Amy replied.

If I was Amy and I was accused of doing the things suggested here, I would be straight on the phone to whoever had said them and had it out with them. I wouldn't have just let it go like that, I would have defended my reputation and asked what evidence she had of the mess I had supposedly left. I think this would have been the normal reaction of any innocent person wanting to put the record straight.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> Hi Lucy
> 
> I left everyone with each others contact numbers whilst we were away and I know that the cleaner texted Amy to let her know she'd be in the next day, and Amy replied.
> 
> If I was Amy and I was accused of doing the things suggested here, I would be straight on the phone to whoever had said them and had it out with them. I wouldn't have just let it go like that, I would have defended my reputation and asked what evidence she had of the mess I had supposedly left. I think this would have been the normal reaction of any innocent person wanting to put the record straight.


....I agree with you Lisa, I'd be on the phone too, I doubt I'd have bashed out a lengthy email response :? - as I've said on here before, the written word can be hard to interpret - whilst reading it we can put an emphasis on a particular word that was not intended by the author & change the whole meaning to something completely different.....

Perhaps a better way to take this forward now would be for both of you to meet on neutral territory where neither of you would be likely to "lose it" & each tell your side of the story to clear the bad air that has been created between you - afterall, blood is thicker than water.... I reckon I'd be a little more than miffed if someone I did not know had accused me of having sex on a pool table & even more miffed if someone I thought knew & trusted me chose to believe that person rather than sticking up for me..... :x

.....maybe the cleaner had sex on the pool table & thought she'd cover herself by blaming Amy 

I guess you may never truly get to the bottom of it, but maybe you should now decide where your loyalties lie in relation to Amy..... :?

.......reading back over your original post you seemed very quick to side with your cleaner & take everything she said as gospel, it read (to me) very much as if you believed her every word & were left hurt & disgusted by Amys poor behaviour, there seemed (to me) no doubt in your mind as to Amys guilt, just doubt as to how you should tackle her about it..... But perhaps the cleaner embellished the truth & got really carried away with it all & never thought you'd take it all seriously....... :?

Either way, I really hope you can clear the air with Amy & find some sort of resolution together.....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's all been brushed away now and we've all moved on and forgotten about it.

Somethings are best just left like that


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> It's all been brushed away now


Well, the stains on the table certainly have been eh!! :roll:


----------

